# Favorite Lock on Stand



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

What are yall's preferences on lock on stands and why? Looking to get a couple this year and want some input.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a Gorilla Kong and King Kong I like both of them the bigger one is nicer but the small one is still comfortable.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I have yet to find a lock on I truly like. They are made for talker guys than me and so I just haven't found one that is reall comfortable. So I keep going back to my Summit Climber. In fact I've used it kind of like a lock on by puttting climbing stick on the tree and leaving the climber locked down on the tree. That way I can get into it queiter and without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Like Gulfcoast said, I also have the King Kong. I'm 6'1 - 245lbs so, the bigger stand gives me alittle more comfort being that high off the ground. And, for the money, you can't go wrong. Hope this help's.


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

Just picked up a gorilla kong stand off ebay new for $60. Seemed like a good deal so I went ahead and got it.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm like BH, I absolutely love my Summit Climber over anything else. And the fact that I can move it at a moments notice without much effort is awesome.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, Climbers are great stand's for the right situation. Or, should I say, the right tree. Where I hunt, I could'nt use it. There's not a straight tree on the whole place. It's hard enough to find a decent tree for the lock on. But, we are all different. This is what led me to the other thread I started about the homemade stuff. I was wondering if anyone built there own stands, blind's. There's a ton of welder's on here. I'm really surprised noone has fabricated there own fancy aluminum tree stand.


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

What kind of tree stand works best for oak trees (victoria county). I use a tripod but have been thinking of trying a tree stand. Several years ago there was a conpany that made seats that could be adjusted to various kinds of trees you can not find them any more.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have some homemade ladder lean against the tree type as well as home made lock on. I also have a climber that is store bought. Can't remember the name now. Each one works good in the right situation and each has good and not so good points.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Gorilla's for me and they've been good, just make sure you pull it down after the season or it will rust out a lot quicker.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Redduck, i'd like to see some pics of your homemade stuff. Been thinking about making one of my own.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

I am more of a tri-pod or climber guy...Tri-pod if the tree wont allow me to climb..Had too many lock ons stolen and found its harder for them to take a tri-pod. Good luck getting the climber out of my house without lead in ya. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

Im going to be using this stand mostly in Kansas this next year so a climber is pretty much out of the question. I bought a gorilla stand but have also been looking at the lone wolf stands. I have heard good things about them and they look like they would be nice to hunt from but are a little pricy for me right now.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I will try to take pictures next time I go to lease.


----------

